# It's a Dog Eat Dog World



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

This news is eye opening.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/literally-no-one-is-profiting.404098/


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Already discussed at length


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

This news is thread-opening


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


>

































Nugent '76.

A.C.D.C.-77.

GONZO WINS !


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

As predicted, the m and a continues.

https://www.linkedin.com/feed/news/4901268
@uberboy1212


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

If an UberEats customer orders a 10 piece wings, and the business accidentally gives them 12 wings, when I eat 2 of their wings, am I in the wrong for eating the food or am I in the right for ensuring that the order is correct?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

That article is a load of crap. No restaurant on the planet does not have AT LEAST a 100% markup and should be making at least a 50% gross profit off sales.

A large pizza costs less than $3 to make. Yet they sell for $10-$15+ Ditto for burgers and other food. Don't mistake crappy business for anything that what it is, not knowing how to run a business.

Even if GH takes 30%, the restaurant should still be making a 20% for doing nothing more than preparing the food. No dine-in hassle, no waitstaff, no cleanup. Just money for food.

tl;dr; If you are bad at business you will fail.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> That article is a load of crap. No restaurant on the planet does not have AT LEAST a 100% markup and should be making at least a 50% gross profit off sales.
> 
> A large pizza costs less than $3 to make. Yet they sell for $10-$15+ Ditto for burgers and other food. Don't mistake crappy business for anything that what it is, not knowing how to run a business.
> 
> ...


80% of restaurants run under 10% PM. Food costs are rarely less than 22% with 28% a goal for most mid level restaurants.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

As Norm said, It’s a dog eat dog world, and I’m wearing milkbone underwear”.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> As predicted, the m and a continues.
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/feed/news/4901268
> @uberboy1212


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> View attachment 483166


Their "alliance" has been about getting AB5 overturned in California.


----------



## brentb31 (May 23, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> That article is a load of crap. No restaurant on the planet does not have AT LEAST a 100% markup and should be making at least a 50% gross profit off sales.
> 
> A large pizza costs less than $3 to make. Yet they sell for $10-$15+ Ditto for burgers and other food. Don't mistake crappy business for anything that what it is, not knowing how to run a business.
> 
> ...


When I was a managing partner of my restaurant, Fazolis, I was lucky to drop through 8-10% a month to the bottom line. I sold some of the highest profit margin food, pasta. Food cost and labor are extremely high. Not to mention the portion each month that you had to pay for non restaurant support staff like IT, AR, AP, DM, etc. The real money comes from caterings.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Food as a cost of goods sold at 35% is average buts thats why VOLUME is too important to cover all the other expenses (salaries, utilities, rent/mortgage etc) if sufficient sales volume is not there even if food cost is zero you will lose money...


----------

